# Angry Restaurant Managers with Place and Pay orders



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Has anyone else delt with this? The manager said he's been calling Grubhub every day this week demanding that they stop with the unauthorized delivery pickups but Grubhub still keeps sending place and pay orders.
Unfortunately the drivers are the ones will will have to deal with angry restaurant workers, managers, and possibly the police.
Calling Rohit will simply cancel the order resulting in you being forced to pay with your own money or spending a night in jail if you don't pay for the food the restaurant already made.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

what city is that?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> Has anyone else delt with this? The manager said he's been calling Grubhub every day this week demanding that they stop with the unauthorized delivery pickups but Grubhub still keeps sending place and pay orders.
> Unfortunately the drivers are the ones will will have to deal with angry restaurant workers, managers, and possibly the police.
> Calling Rohit will simply cancel the order resulting in you being forced to pay with your own money or spending a night in jail if you don't pay for the food the restaurant already made.


That's very over dramatic. You will not spend a night in jail for not paying a restaurant for prepared food you don't want. :rollseyes:


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> Has anyone else delt with this? The manager said he's been calling Grubhub every day this week demanding that they stop with the unauthorized delivery pickups but Grubhub still keeps sending place and pay orders.
> Unfortunately the drivers are the ones will will have to deal with angry restaurant workers, managers, and possibly the police.
> Calling Rohit will simply cancel the order resulting in you being forced to pay with your own money or spending a night in jail if you don't pay for the food the restaurant already made.


Do you try to pay with the Grub Hub credit card they sent?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Just blacklist the restaurant. Problem solved. Honestly I don’t understand why the manager cares. It’s money in their pocket.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

It's all my fault. I reject every PAP order, without hesitation. :roflmao:


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Trek Shuffler said:


> Do you try to pay with the Grub Hub credit card they sent?


Sometimes the order total is more than the limit on the Grubhub card because Grubhub has outdated information. In this case Rohit can't increase the limit on the card. Rohit will cancel the order if the card gets declined and you call customer service. The restaurant will demand that you pay with another card before leaving since the credit card was declined. They will follow you to your car, take a photo of the license plate and call the police. There's a very good reason that rohit never places the order and the driver has to place the order. The restaurant workers will recognize your voice and you will be the one held responsible by the restaurant and the police not Grubhub or Doordash.



Uberdriver2710 said:


> It's all my fault. I reject every PAP order, without hesitation. :roflmao:


If I reject even 1 order then my income would go down from 12 dollar an hour to 3 dollars an hour when averaged for that particular 6 hour shift. When it's dead, the Grubhub contribution is a lifesaver. Not every region is suitable for cherry picking every day at every time.



MontcoUberDriver said:


> Just blacklist the restaurant. Problem solved. Honestly I don't understand why the manager cares. It's money in their pocket.


Why are so many restaurants suing the $%#/ out of Grubhub, Doordash etc if they should be happy about it as you claim? 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.vi...r-are-ending-up-on-grubhub-against-their-will


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

GH is awful. There have been a couple of times where the restaurant couldn't make the order and GH didn't give squat. At least DD pays a cancel fee.

I mainly do DD but keep GH on in case a good one comes in which is basically never. They shipped me their stupid card but I haven't had the good fortune to use it yet. Can't wait to try :confusion:



MontcoUberDriver said:


> Just blacklist the restaurant. Problem solved. Honestly I don't understand why the manager cares. It's money in their pocket.


How would the restaurant get paid on a place and pay order when nobody pays :chicken:


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Trek Shuffler said:


> GH is awful. There have been a couple of times where the restaurant couldn't make the order and GH didn't give squat. At least DD pays a cancel fee.
> 
> I mainly do DD but keep GH on in case a good one comes in which is basically never. They shipped me their stupid card but I haven't had the good fortune to use it yet. Can't wait to try :confusion:
> 
> How would the restaurant get paid on a place and pay order when nobody pays :chicken:


Are they not getting paid when you swipe the card?



Sal29 said:


> Sometimes the order total is more than the limit on the Grubhub card because Grubhub has outdated information. In this case Rohit can't increase the limit on the card. Rohit will cancel the order if the card gets declined and you call customer service. The restaurant will demand that you pay with another card before leaving since the credit card was declined. They will follow you to your car, take a photo of the license plate and call the police. There's a very good reason that rohit never places the order and the driver has to place the order. The restaurant workers will recognize your voice and you will be the one held responsible by the restaurant and the police not Grubhub or Doordash.
> 
> 
> If I reject even 1 order then my income would go down from 12 dollar an hour to 3 dollars an hour when averaged for that particular 6 hour shift. When it's dead, the Grubhub contribution is a lifesaver. Not every region is suitable for cherry picking every day at every time.
> ...


I don't see the problem. People are ordering your food and your getting paid for it. Why should they care if I come in and order and pay for myself or I pay someone else to do it for me?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I don't see the problem. People are ordering your food and your getting paid for it. Why should they care if I come in and order and pay for myself or I pay someone else to do it for me?


Because the masses are asses.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Hmmm, I do UE order an pay orders here in PHX and have had no issues. Gave done a couple dozen over last 3 months or so. Only issue I've ever had was the card not working TWICE. Those situations sucked but overall they are not bad. Sorry to hear about your situation.

I average 20 to 35 an your doing them.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

"Anger leads to the darkside."

- some small green puppet


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Because the masses are asses.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Just blacklist the restaurant. Problem solved. Honestly I don't understand why the manager cares. It's money in their pocket.


Driven many people in the service industry and they can't stand food orders and for many reasons, these are the main ones I remember.

1. They don't get tipped when food gets picked up. The driver gets tipped but not the person making the food, where I live in Austin, I always tip the restaurant that puts together my To-Go.
2. The food gets delivered later than when it is supposed to be eaten, in return this equals negative yelp reviews that the food was bad. For instance in Austin where tacos are king, many tacos don't taste near as good when sitting for a long period of time.
Another excellent example is the amazing Ramen at Ramen-Tatsuya - http://ramen-tatsuya.com/rules/ look at the question regarding "to-go" after the rules lol
3. Drivers are in a hurry and don't care about being nice to the waitstaff...it isn't their food so the drivers are kinda rude and can get snappy..and they sort of bring a negative vibe to the restaurant by just being a delivery person. A restaurant by definition is a place to "restore" people go there to enjoy themselves and a disgruntled driver moping through a place or being in a rush where people are trying to relax just brings the place down.

I am sure there are more reasons and if I think of them I will post lol, ask anyone you pick up in an Uber about it that works at a restaurant, they will have more I am sure.

I am sure managers can't stand them for those above reasons that depress his/her staff..and also a restaurant's goal isn't to be a To-Go place..its meant for you to come in and buy drinks and spend more money..so doing to-go is in my mind more about being courteous to locals, they aren't making their real profits from slinging food at a small profit margin. For instance buying a tea is a 99% mark up it costs 1 cent per glass of tea to make. Huge markup on all soft drinks, coffee etc as well. And naturally they wan't you to buy booze which is the real money maker, many restaurants time your food according to what you drink. If you buy alcohol they wait longer to make your food so you will buy drink #2..or even #3. If it is busy and you buy a soda or a water, they will put your food to head of que to get you out faster lol DEPENDING how busy it is.

That's why I always say the best day to eat at a restaurant is on Wednesday, you will get amazing service because it won't be packed and most awesome restaurants are closed on Monday, and use that day to swap older product/produce..so Wednesday you get the freshest stuff.
Amazing food Amazing service, no lines Yup!:smiles: You could go on a tuesday, but sometimes (more often than not) Tuesday can feel like Monday's hangover in life..Wednesday is when people have spunk about them lol

Back to food delivery
If I was a manager, I would not allow any orders from anyone doing a delivery for another unless they had a legit story it was for a friend hahaha


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Driven many people in the service industry and they can't stand food orders and for many reasons, these are the main ones I remember.
> 
> 1. They don't get tipped when food gets picked up. The driver gets tipped but not the person making the food, where I live in Austin, I always tip the restaurant that puts together my To-Go.
> 2. The food gets delivered later than when it is supposed to be eaten, in return this equals negative yelp reviews that the food was bad. For instance in Austin where tacos are king, many tacos don't taste near as good when sitting for a long period of time.
> ...


Those who have a financial stake in the business (not the people you are driving around) see 3rd party delivery as another revenue stream that can work if executed properly. The investors thoughts are Joe manager and Jane waitress need to suck it up or find somewhere else to work.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Trek Shuffler said:


> Those who have a financial stake in the business (not the people you are driving around) see 3rd party delivery as another revenue stream that can work if executed properly. Joe manager and Jane waitress need to suck it up or find somewhere else to work.


I have taken food production and planning classes in culinary school, the food profit does not outweigh the headaches that come with people that are coming in to do food delivery, they just do not pencil out. Sure they profit, but at a cost that is as I described as a complete strain, and I am sure much more if you talk to someone that works day in and day out at a restaurant, trust me, they would rather not deal with it for many reasons. And I do not blame them. 
This isn't a suck it up factor, it is just a strain all the way around for a restaurant. Would be interesting to get a restaurant managers view on this, I am sure what I have said comes close to same feeling


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Driven many people in the service industry and they can't stand food orders and for many reasons, these are the main ones I remember.
> 
> 1. They don't get tipped when food gets picked up. The driver gets tipped but not the person making the food, where I live in Austin, I always tip the restaurant that puts together my To-Go.
> 2. The food gets delivered later than when it is supposed to be eaten, in return this equals negative yelp reviews that the food was bad. For instance in Austin where tacos are king, many tacos don't taste near as good when sitting for a long period of time.
> ...


I don't feel sorry for servers not getting tipped because of delivery orders. I've driven enough servers to work to know the vast majority don't tip their Uber driver.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I don't feel sorry for servers not getting tipped because of delivery orders. I've driven enough servers to work to know the vast majority don't tip their Uber driver.


That is true, well maybe in your market, I have never been tipped below 5 for driving anyone in the service industry here, but Austin works very tight nit like that as a given..you always at min tip 5 to any restaurant service worker/barista/rideshare etc..I have never had a discussion with anyone working the service industry and tipped under 5. I think that is about the only thing I enjoyed about rideshare is talking with service industry workers.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> I have taken food production and planning classes in culinary school, the food profit does not outweigh the headaches that come with people that are coming in to do food delivery, they just do not pencil out. Sure they profit, but at a cost that is as I described and I am sure much more if you talk to someone that works day in and day out at a restaurant, trust me, they would rather not deal with it for many reasons. And I do not blame them.


Restaurant Investors don't give a sheet about classrooms. They are in it for the notoriety and hopefully a slim profit if they are lucky. They will try whatever they can to stay afloat. The corporate restaurants are a different story but just like Uber they are thinking revenue and hoping profit will magically follow.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Trek Shuffler said:


> Restaurant Investors don't give a sheet about classrooms. They are in it for the notoriety and hopefully a slim profit if they are lucky. They will try whatever they can to stay afloat. The corporate restaurants are a different story but just like Uber they are thinking revenue and hoping profit will magically follow.


Places that are chains have designated spaces so they can deal with to-go's more effectively...local places just want them to stay away..as you well see by the mass complaints from restaurants. Restaurants are not designed to be for to-go pick ups lol It is that simple. Places that are corporate find a way to integrate it, local places don't want it, or have the resources to facilitate it.

Chilli's does not want you to get a to-go, They want you to buy a margarita, but if you want a To-Go, they will have you in the back door parking by the bar...not some random no give a shit driver walking through front door with a bad attitude...

It is not rocket science to see that the restaurant does not truly profit by to-go services. Investors and managers see it alike, they are a strain to local establishments and chains find a way to just deal with it somehow.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Places that are chains have designated spaces so they can deal with to-go's more effectively...local places just want them to stay away..as you well see by the mass complaints from restaurants. Restaurants are not designed to be for to-go pick ups lol It is that simple. Places that are corporate find a way to integrate it, local places don't want it, or have the resources to facilitate it.
> 
> Chilli's does not want you to get a to-go, They want you to buy a margarita, but if you want a To-Go, they will have you in the back door parking by the bar...not some random no give a shit driver walking through front door with a bad attitude...


To-go isn't going anywhere... it is a cost of doing business. They would rather not have restrooms either .

If the restaurant cares about it's dine-in customers they will find a set up that doesn't interfere with the dine-in experience like Chili's. They should have given that thought about that before opening the doors.

Most don't give a crap all they see is $$$.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Trek Shuffler said:


> To-go isn't going anywhere... it is a cost of doing business. They would rather not have restrooms either .
> 
> If the restaurant cares about it's dine-in customers they will find a set up that doesn't interfere with the dine-in experience like Chili's. They should have given that thought about that before opening the doors.
> 
> Most don't give a crap all they see is $$$.


Problem is doing to-go is a strain on their business for to-go services, as you are clearly seeing by evidence. Again, They not going to make rent making a couple dollars on menu items, understand where the profits come from real restaurants, you are basically saying the same thing as expecting the driver to understand that .40 cents a mile makes sense for doing rideshare..I can't explain the basics of how simple it is to see that real restaurants don't make real profit off their food only lol. Once again, Food Delivery Services are a strain for the reasons I explained.

I am trying to get my head wrapped around this, you want a local restaurant to be designed for the small profit margin to-go? Dude. Again..numbers... and I don't want to go to a nice place with drivers pulling up to grab orders for another lol, that defeats the purpose of it being a restaurant "place to restore" . I can't believe people actually want nice places to facilitate delivery drivers doing to-go's while they are going out...well it is 2020 and everyone wants things their way, perhaps you are setting a new trend. It will be a long time before that happens in Austin because people enjoy going to places without that kind of annoyance, but will be interesting to see if places can survive around being a to-go interest for good food...to me there is ZERO way I see the numbers penciling out, the profit is too small to make sense.
Restaurants make amazing food and for people to enjoy themselves away from home AND to sell drinks..to pay their rent. Not sell amazing food at a small profit fraction to accommodate what people want from home.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Obviously different restaurants have different opinions on the value of To Go and Delivery. Not every concept will pencil out the same with regard to profitability and ease of handling Delivery.

I have friends who own restaurants. Those who don’t want to participate in Delivery usually are concerned about the quality control aspect and don’t want to invest additional time/resources/materials to packaging the food for a quality delivery.

For restaurants who may make a thin margin on To Go/Delivery but choose to do it anyway, they see it as a way to expand their brand and get their name out there. They may gain an in restaurant or repeat customer simply by getting delivered to that customer once.

Additionally, for busy restaurants that frequently have full tables/wait, it allows them to expand their business beyond just the number of chairs in the restaurant.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

DriveLV said:


> Obviously different restaurants have different opinions on the value of To Go and Delivery. Not every concept will pencil out the same with regard to profitability and ease of handling Delivery.
> 
> I have friends who own restaurants. Those who don't want to participate in Delivery usually are concerned about the quality control aspect and don't want to invest additional time/resources/materials to packaging the food for a quality delivery.
> 
> ...


If everyone ordered to-go at a slow time..well sure...but who does that? People want prime food delivered from prime restaurants at a prime time and to try and bypass the whole business model, lol...to me I say nice try, the amazing food isn't created for door delivery. I think Chillis has it figured out, Olive garden? I dunno..they changed their named to Italian "kitchen" to let people know it was fast, instead of a nice expensive place. Each has their methods to figure out best profits, I can tell you this, majority of independent awesome restaurants are not looking to make sure you have an amazing meal for a few bucks profit while you blu-ray avengers or whatever else they get from redbox by not going out and staying home haha

I am not in the restaurant industry...but I am in a very competitive food city, they say we are 2nd in nation behind LA for food, the food here is amazing and have to be on top of your game. So my view may be more slanted towards how I see how straining food to go services are. If I was in some town in the midwest, I would probably share same view, suck it up manager, this person wants their food and you aren't at full capacity so hook it up!


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

DriveLV said:


> Obviously different restaurants have different opinions on the value of To Go and Delivery. Not every concept will pencil out the same with regard to profitability and ease of handling Delivery.
> 
> I have friends who own restaurants. Those who don't want to participate in Delivery usually are concerned about the quality control aspect and don't want to invest additional time/resources/materials to packaging the food for a quality delivery.
> 
> ...


Well said. Not every restaurant needs to embrace it but those that do need to know the additional effort required and employees are going be upset about not being tipped. If I were running it I would pay extra incentives to employees based on the amount of 3rd party deliveries they do since they aren't getting tipped. I hope some restaurants do this already.



Jay Dean said:


> I can tell you this, majority of independent awesome restaurants are not looking


If the independent restaurant is amazing and turning a consistent profit it would be stupid to set up 3rd party delivery. No doubt about it.

Austin may be a Shangri-La where everyone tips  but in the rest of the country, restaurants are looking for additional revenue sources. Why do you think there is such a thing as coupon mailers and Groupon? So since to-go isn't going anywhere, the next best thing to do is make the process as painless as possible for the employee, driver, and the customer.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

I don’t know why you think people don’t tip. Everytime I do an O&P and the restaurant’s POS system allows a tii in the receipt, I tip 15-20% depending on how fast they got my order. Some restaurant’s systems don’t allow that.

I’ve never had a single bad reaction from restaurant staff when doing an O&P, it’s just another take out order to them. Even the time the stupid GH card kept getting declined on a $30 order. I apologized profusely, but they seemed happy. I think, just like us, they were planning in eating the order themselves.

The poster who suggested cops getting involved was delusional.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

O & P just started this week with Grub Hub in my market. So far I haven't had any issues on the 3 I delivered. All 3 did seem a bit confused though because it's new here they aren't that familiar that GH does this now. Some already do it with DD RedCard so it's not a foreign concept to them.

They placed the order and took the GH card as payment no problem.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

dlearl476 said:


> I don't know why you think people don't tip


As a driver you tip when you pick up orders? :biggrin:


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Trek Shuffler said:


> As a driver you tip when you pick up orders? :biggrin:


Any driver that tips a restaurant during a pickup needs to be institutionalized and deemed a threat to themselves and others. 
Drivers who use an old cheap used Prius make about minimum wage after expenses.
All drivers that use a vehicle with a higher cost of ownership than an old used Prius make less than minimum wage.
Many drivers actually have a negative income and don't realize that the depreciation, wear and tear, maintenance, gas, insurance, registration, self employment taxes, etc cost far more than the gig income they are generating.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> Any driver that tips a restaurant during a pickup needs to be institutionalized and deemed a threat to themselves and others.
> Drivers who use an old cheap used Prius make about minimum wage after expenses.
> All drivers that use a vehicle with a higher cost of ownership than an old used Prius make less than minimum wage.
> Many drivers actually have a negative income and don't realize that the depreciation, wear and tear, maintenance, gas, insurance, registration, self employment taxes, etc cost far more than the gig income they are generating.


But..now you see why service industry workers don't want/need drivers there right?...Drivers are not someone getting food or have any appreciation for the food (not to say you don't but you don't at that particular time) because, you are the middle man running an errand and don't contribute to them making a living themselves...These tech companies don't care about the realities of people making a living, they just want their cut through an app.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jay Dean said:


> Driven many people in the service industry and they can't stand food orders and for many reasons, these are the main ones I remember.
> 
> 1. They don't get tipped when food gets picked up. The driver gets tipped but not the person making the food, where I live in Austin, I always tip the restaurant that puts together my To-Go.
> 2. The food gets delivered later than when it is supposed to be eaten, in return this equals negative yelp reviews that the food was bad. For instance in Austin where tacos are king, many tacos don't taste near as good when sitting for a long period of time.
> ...


I don't buy sodas at drive thru restaurants anymore.

They're charging 3 bux for a 16 ounce soda. For the price of four drinks I can buy 12 liters of Coke.

Who do they think they are, the movie theatres?


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Driven many people in the service industry and they can't stand food orders and for many reasons, these are the main ones I remember.
> 
> 1. They don't get tipped when food gets picked up. The driver gets tipped but not the person making the food, where I live in Austin, I always tip the restaurant that puts together my To-Go.
> 2. The food gets delivered later than when it is supposed to be eaten, in return this equals negative yelp reviews that the food was bad. For instance in Austin where tacos are king, many tacos don't taste near as good when sitting for a long period of time.
> ...


U just wrote the book..
U must be really boring or your market is super slow..


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Capitalism said:


> U just wrote the book..
> U must be really boring or your market is super slow..


My mind was just racing from reading a ton of poker theory, I don't drive anymore...when my mind gets hyperactive I just type away. Sorry about that lol

Also if you could see how fast I can type...you would get it.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

observer said:


> I don't buy sodas at drive thru restaurants anymore.
> 
> They're charging 3 bux for a 16 ounce soda. For the price of four drinks I can buy 12 liters of Coke.
> 
> Who do they think they are, the movie theatres?


On an order and pay for DD, if the customer orders an entree and side and no drink I go ahead and order the combo so I get the drink for free :coolio:


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.qsrmagazine.com/outside-insights/food-delivery-apps-friend-or-foe


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Sal29 said:


> Sometimes the order total is more than the limit on the Grubhub card because Grubhub has outdated information. In this case Rohit can't increase the limit on the card. Rohit will cancel the order if the card gets declined and you call customer service. The restaurant will demand that you pay with another card before leaving since the credit card was declined. They will follow you to your car, take a photo of the license plate and call the police. There's a very good reason that rohit never places the order and the driver has to place the order. The restaurant workers will recognize your voice and you will be the one held responsible by the restaurant and the police not Grubhub or Doordash.


That's the best reason not to do these types or orders. Who knows if the payment will go through or not and if not you are left on the hook for it.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Trek Shuffler said:


> Well said. Not every restaurant needs to embrace it but those that do need to know the additional effort required and employees are going be upset about not being tipped. If I were running it I would pay extra incentives to employees based on the amount of 3rd party deliveries they do since they aren't getting tipped. I hope some restaurants do this already.
> 
> 
> If the independent restaurant is amazing and turning a consistent profit it would be stupid to set up 3rd party delivery. No doubt about it.
> ...


A lot of restaurants state "dine in only" on these coupons. As has been said on here already, they pick up the profit on extras sold with the meal. Appetizers,cocktails,wine etc are where they make their profit. I understand them not wanting to be forced into something they don't want to do. I'm speaking as a person that was in the food and beverage business for over 40 years. I believe it would be better if delivery companies ask restaurants if they wanted to participate. There isn't extra money to pay employees "extra incentives' to package carry out orders. The cost of carry out containers coupled with a coupon discount would make them worse off than a gig worker.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

goobered said:


> That's the best reason not to do these types or orders. Who knows if the payment will go through or not and if not you are left on the hook for it.


That's when I say let me grab some cash from my car and exit stage door right &#128514;


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> A lot of restaurants state "dine in only" on these coupons. As has been said on here already, they pick up the profit on extras sold with the meal. Appetizers,cocktails,wine etc are where they make their profit. I understand them not wanting to be forced into something they don't want to do. I'm speaking as a person that was in the food and beverage business for over 40 years. I believe it would be better if delivery companies ask restaurants if they wanted to participate. There isn't extra money to pay employees "extra incentives' to package carry out orders. The cost of carry out containers coupled with a coupon discount would make them worse off than a gig worker.


If the restaurant can't turn a profit with to-go orders they need to price their food correctly or not offer the service.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Trek Shuffler said:


> If the restaurant can't turn a profit with to-go orders they need to price their food correctly or not offer the service.


They DON'T offer the service.
Grubhub, Doordash, and others FORCE THEM to offer the service against their will


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Trek Shuffler said:


> If the restaurant can't turn a profit with to-go orders they need to price their food correctly or not offer the service.


They have their food priced correctly for their business plan. It is their right to not center a part of their business around to go orders. They should not be forced to by gig companies.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> They have their food priced correctly for their business plan. It is their right to not center a part of their business around to go orders. They should not be forced to by gig companies.


I wasn't aware we live in communist China. So what do they get if they don't hand over the food, jail sentence or sent to a labor camp?


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Trek Shuffler said:


> I wasn't aware we live in communist China. So what do they get if they don't hand over the food, jail sentence or sent to a labor camp?


They potentially alienate a customer (whether new or repeat) by refusing the order. It can hurt their business.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I call the restaurant first, if they tell me they're not accepting gh anymore I just cancel and move on.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Trek Shuffler said:


> I wasn't aware we live in communist China. So what do they get if they don't hand over the food, jail sentence or sent to a labor camp?


Read my post again. A little more slowly this time so that you might understand it.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> Read my post again. A little more slowly this time so that you might understand it.


Insults aside, restaurants can whine about being forced into things they don't want to do or they can make strategic moves that fits to their particular situation. Not every customer is going to be happy no matter what you do. I don't see gig companies going away.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Trek Shuffler said:


> Insults aside, restaurants can whine about being forced into things they don't want to do or they can make strategic moves that fits to their particular situation. Not every customer is going to be happy no matter what you do.


I still don't think you understand. My comment had nothing to do with customers. I'm saying the business has the right to choose the way they want to run their business. If they don't want to do carry out orders that is up to them. Not Uber,DD,GH or any other gig company. I'm not going to tell them they are right or wrong. Their choice.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> I still don't think you understand. My comment had nothing to do with customers. I'm saying the business has the right to choose the way they want to run their business. If they don't want to do carry out orders that is up to them. Not Uber,DD,GH or any other gig company. I'm not going to tell them they are right or wrong. Their choice.


Uber is literally forcing restaurants to do to-go orders? Are they also providing protection services?


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Trek Shuffler said:


> Uber is literally forcing restaurants to do to-go orders? Are they also providing protection services?


Sorry, I'm really not a mean person. But,I have just realized that you have no clue what this thread is about. Will you please start from the top and read your way down? If you still don't understand I will take the time to explain it. Maybe some other readers will chip in and help me. Please someone,chip in and help me. Anyone?


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> Sorry, I'm really not a mean person. But,I have just realized that you have no clue what this thread is about. Will you please start from the top and read your way down? If you still don't understand I will take the time to explain it. Maybe some other readers will chip in and help me. Please someone,chip in and help me. Anyone?


I guess you aren't getting what I am saying either. Maybe it is the saltwater. The restaurant isn't being forced into anything. He is shooing away business and that is his choice. He has probably turned away other customers who have asked to place to-go orders. So what.

If you are profitable enough to turn away business it sounds like a good problem to have.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> Sorry, I'm really not a mean person. But,I have just realized that you have no clue what this thread is about. Will you please start from the top and read your way down? If you still don't understand I will take the time to explain it. Maybe some other readers will chip in and help me. Please someone,chip in and help me. Anyone?


I bet you have some great stories after 40 years in Restaurant / Food & Bev!


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Trek Shuffler said:


> Uber is literally forcing restaurants to do to-go orders? Are they also providing protection services?


Nice restaurant you got there. It would be ashamed if something happened to it &#128514;


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> I bet you have some great stories after 40 years in Restaurant / Food & Bev!


I do. Could go on for weeks. LOL



Trek Shuffler said:


> I guess you aren't getting what I am saying either. Maybe it is the saltwater. The restaurant isn't being forced into anything. He is shooing away business and that is his choice. He has probably turned away other customers who have asked to place to-go orders. So what.
> 
> If you are profitable enough to turn away business it sounds like a good problem to have.


I'm done here. Going to get a nice cold glass of saltwater and take it easy for awhile.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

The best food comes from places that have their own long term delivery staff on the payroll.

Companies using gig services get the product delivered much later than it should be, resulting in a poorer quality dining experience for the consumer. Ask me how I know.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Trek Shuffler said:


> As a driver you tip when you pick up orders? :biggrin:


15%-20% on O&Ps, depending in how fast they get my order. On regular orders the money end if it is in customers/app's hands.



Sal29 said:


> They DON'T offer the service.
> Grubhub, Doordash, and others FORCE THEM to offer the service against their will


Baloney. I'd take a WAG that <5% of restaurants don't do take out. Even Ruth's Chris and Joes Snow Crab House do take out.

There's literally no difference between a take out order and an O&P from GH/UE.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

dlearl476 said:


> 15%-20% on O&Ps, depending in how fast they get my order. On regular orders the money end if it is in customers/app's hands.
> 
> 
> Baloney. I'd take a WAG that <5% of restaurants don't do take out. Even Ruth's Chris and Joes Snow Crab House do take out.
> ...


Try picking up from Mission BBQ for Grubhub and see what happens.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

dlearl476 said:


> 15%-20% on O&Ps, depending in how fast they get my order. On regular orders the money end if it is in customers/app's hands.
> 
> 
> Baloney. I'd take a WAG that <5% of restaurants don't do take out. Even Ruth's Chris and Joes Snow Crab House do take out.
> ...


Ok so you are tipping with GH $$ how generous.

That will probably be declined


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.wpri.com/news/politics/...-from-using-restaurant-names-without-consent/


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

observer said:


> https://www.wpri.com/news/politics/...-from-using-restaurant-names-without-consent/


Not just predatory, but straight up dishonest and probably fraudulent too.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Fargle said:


> Not just predatory, but straight up dishonest and probably fraudulent too.


There's a local restaurant here named Canadian Pizza. I used to buy pizza there at least twice a week. Then prices started to go up on the website.

Pizzas went up by seven bux each.

Buying three pizzas, twice a week started to get expensive so I started to look around at other pizzerias. I found a couple at lower prices and good quality.

I later found out that I had been landing on one of these app websites and they were pricing above the restaurants posted prices AND charging for delivery plus driver tips. It wasn't the Pizza places website, it was the apps website.

That was two years ago. I still don't shop at that pizza place. I got comfortable at the new pizza places.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

observer said:


> There's a local restaurant here named Canadian Pizza. I used to buy pizza there at least twice a week. Then prices started to go up on the website.
> 
> Pizzas went up by seven bux each.
> 
> ...


Exactly! If what's going on there is legal, I can't fathom why.


----------



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Back to food delivery
> If I was a manager, I would not allow any orders from anyone doing a delivery for another unless they had a legit story it was for a friend hahaha


With that mentality, do yourself a favor and never go into the restaurant industry as an owner or even a manager.



observer said:


> There's a local restaurant here named Canadian Pizza. I used to buy pizza there at least twice a week. Then prices started to go up on the website.
> 
> Pizzas went up by seven bux each.
> 
> ...


Your first mistake was ordering pizza from Canadians &#128514;


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

iheartsubarus said:


> With that mentality, do yourself a favor and never go into the restaurant industry as an owner or even a manager.
> 
> 
> Your first mistake was ordering pizza from Canadians &#128514;


Lol, Canadian pizza was delicious. The best tasting pizza I've had was someplace up in Napa. Canadian was pretty close. I may have to give them a second chance.

I was in a hurry the other day and stopped by a Lil Caesars, bad mistake. I hardly ever buy there but I was in a hurry and it was on the way home.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

observer said:


> Lol, Canadian pizza was delicious. The best tasting pizza I've had was someplace up in Napa. Canadian was pretty close. I may have to give them a second chance.
> 
> I was in a hurry the other day and stopped by a Lil Caesars, bad mistake. I hardly ever buy there but I was in a hurry and it was on the way home.


Down here in the Charlotte area we have something called Hungry Howies, on the same price point as Little Caesars but 1 million times better


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Solid 5 said:


> Down here in the Charlotte area we have something called Hungry Howies, on the same price point as Little Caesars but 1 million times better


This Hungry Howies?

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hungry_Howie's_Pizza
Ima have to go try them out, they have two locations and are too far for delivery but I do go up in those areas occasionally.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

observer said:


> This Hungry Howies?
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hungry_Howie's_Pizza
> Ima have to go try them out, they have two pocations and are too far for delivery but I do go up in those areas occasionally.


Yup, lots of coupons too that you can reuse


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Solid 5 said:


> Down here in the Charlotte area we have something called Hungry Howies, on the same price point as Little Caesars but 1 million times better


I tried that for the first time this week.
IMHO Hungry Howie's was disgusting. Lil Caesars is greasier but was way better.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I've seen that website swap trick before too.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I've seen that website swap trick before too.


I've seen them but I have never been tricked by them.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://a80.asmdc.org/press-release...y-apps-protected-under-new-legislation-lorena


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

None of these delivery apps pay you enough to care. Tell that manager to F off.


----------

